# demeurer / être à l'oeuvre



## malena es nombre de ...

J’ai tendance à croire qu’un certain endoctrinement est donc à l’œuvre, ce qui par suite assure la pérennisation du système.

traduje el texto asi a ver que tal:
 Tiendo a creer que un determinado adoctrinamiento es útil  y puede garantizar la perpetuación del sistema

pero porque me parecia logico pero la expresion no la entiendo a ver si alguien la conoce.
gracias y besos


----------



## DearPrudence

Yo no podría decirte exactamente lo que significa pero no es "*útil*" en absoluto.
Diría algo como: *'estar en acción'*, '*existir'*
*Tiendo a creer que hay/existe un determinado adoctrinamiento, (lo) que después garantiza la perpetuación del sistema.*

No estoy muy satisfecha de mi contesta pero por el momento ...


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

gracias, asi tiene mucho mas sentido


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, También lo puedes traducir por:
está en marcha

Hasta luego


----------



## vinnitraduce

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
No sé cómo traducir el final de esta frase (el "demeure à l'oeuvre"):

"La Palestine et l'Egypte sont le berceau des luttes de libération nationale et d'émacipation des femmes du Proche-Orient, dans une dialectique qui sera maltraitée par l'histore *mais demeure à l'oeuvre*".

Está hablando de un libro, ¿se refiere a él como "obra"? ¿Sería algo así como "pero sí está presente en esta obra"?

Un millón de gracias


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

No estoy convencido al 100% pero entiendo que se refiere a que "... se mantiene en práctica/en vigor"


----------



## esteban

vinnitraduce said:


> No sé cómo traducir el final de esta frase (el "demeure à l'oeuvre"):
> 
> "La Palestine et l'Egypte sont le berceau des luttes de libération nationale et d'émacipation des femmes du Proche-Orient, dans une dialectique qui sera maltraitée par l'histore *mais demeure à l'oeuvre*".
> 
> Está hablando de un libro, ¿se refiere a él como "obra"? ¿Sería algo así como "pero sí está presente en esta obra"?
> 
> Un millón de gracias


 
De acuerdo con Talant.

"Palestina y Egipto son la cuna de las luchas de liberación nacional y emancipación de las mujeres en Cercano Oriente, en una dialéctica que será maltratada por la historia pero que se mantiene en práctica."


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
para acabar de afinar la frase yo pondría "*mediante *una dialéctica" mejor que "en una dialéctica". "Mantiene en práctica o en vigor" me parecen las dos buenas traducciones.
Au revoir.


----------



## plemy

Qué les parece:
una dialéctica ... que sigue obrando.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como resultado de un trabajo colectivo (*vinnitraduce* no podrás quejarte...), yo sintetizaría así:
*"Palestina y Egipto son la cuna de las luchas de liberación nacional y emancipación de las mujeres en el Cercano Oriente, mediante una dialéctica maltratada por la historia pero que se mantiene en práctica."*
*Plemy*, creo que "sigue obrando" no encaja del todo bien en este caso.
*Vinnitraduce*, seguimos a tu disposición.
saludos


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo creo que hay que dejar 

"...mediante una dialéctica queserá maltratada por la historia pero que se mantiene en práctica."

Precisamente porque está en práctica, la historia todavía no la ha juzgado, no se si me explico, sin el futuro el "pero" no tiene mucho sentido.

Es solo una opinión...
Saludos


----------



## totor

yo estoy más de acuerdo con plemy. me parece mucho más redondo y natural decir *que sigue obrando* que *está en práctica*, o *en vigor*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)

Dans la phrase qui nous occupe, "...la dialectique...demeure à l'oeuvre" veut donc dire que la dialectique, comme la sentinelle, reste sur place et continue à travailler.
*Totor*, *plemy*, sigo pensando que "obrar" no se adapta bien a nuestro caso. Si queremos conservar la palabra *obra*, quizá debiéramos decir "...pero que continúa su obra". 
Con relación al "maltrato por la Historia", *ana*, es posible que tengas razón pero, yo, sin embargo, creo (admito que puedo estar equivocado) que no sabemos verdaderamente si la Historia la va a maltratar. Creo más bien que se refiere a que la Historia *ya *la ha maltratado y que, pese a eso, la dialéctica sigue trabajando. Supongo que puede prestarse a las dos interpretaciones.
saludos


----------



## Marlluna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Cómo traducir esta expresión en la frase "Ces compétences ne sont pas nécessairement à l'oeuvre dans son travail".

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

à l'oeuvre = en fontionnement, utilisées, mises en pratique...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo diría:
Sus competencias no son necesariamente puestas en práctica en su trabajo.


----------



## Marlluna

Tomo nota. Muchas gracias!!!
Marlluna


----------



## rightbabel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos.

Frase: l'economiste étudie les logiques économiques et sociales *à l'oeuvre* dans les societés anciennes.

No sé cómo traducir "à l'oeuvre".

Respecto de "societés anciennes" ¿se traduciría como "sociedades clásicas"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo diría que se traduce por *à l'oeuvre dans = que obran en*.


----------



## Yolita

Yo diría: el economista estudia las lógicas económicas y sociales empleadas/utilizadas/usadas en las antiguas sociedades / en las sociedades de otrora.
¿Te sirve?


----------



## rightbabel

Sí que me es útil, muchas gracias


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Aquí estoy una vez más...

Tengo este párrafo: "Dès lors le poème n'est plus seulement métaphore des catégories dialectiques. Il en est le concept. La realité des categories est *à l'oeuvre* pour mouvoir la chose poétique".

Primero traduje: "Desde este momento, el poema ya no es más solamente metáfora de categorías dialécticas. Es el concepto de las mismas. La realidad de las categorías está* manos a la obra* para mover la cosa poética".

No obstante, creo que "manos a la obra" no es conveniente en este contexto. Podría traducir la locución francesa por, por ejemplo, "en marcha" o "en funcionamiento"?

Merci!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola de nuevo,

Efectivamente, manos a la obra no me parece apropiado, en cambio sí *en marcha*. No puedes, creo, usar el verbo *obrar* porque, al no ser el sujeto una persona, no encaja.

Espera otros comentarios.


----------



## GURB

Hola Pipas
De acuerdo contigo, pero el* obrar* que propones me parece perfecto ya que se trata de un texto...digamos bastante extraño y surrealista y dado el contexto no sería de extrañar que algo abstracto (la realidad de las categorías) pudiera *obrar*.
Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra propuesta:
- ... está en acción para...

Au revoirm hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Todas excelentes opciones. Gracias, amigos.


----------



## Fernanda Passarelli

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Comment traduire: "la compulsion *à l'oeuvre*" ?

Une hypothèse:

"la compulsión en acción"...

Será?


----------



## ycatalina

Hola, ¿cómo están?

En el discurso de Paul Ricoeur 'Défi et bonheur de la traduction' encuentro lo siguiente:

Cet absolu régit une entreprise d'approximation, qui a reçu des noms différents, "régénération" de la langue d'arrivée chez Goethe, "potentialisation" de la langue de départ par Novalis, convergence du double processus de _Bildung_ *à l'oeuvre de part et d'autre* chez von Humboldt.

Mi intento : 
Este absoluto rige una maniobra de aproximación, que ha recibido diferentes nombres: “regeneración” de la lengua meta de Goethe, “potencialización” de la lengua fuente por Novalis, convergencia del doble proceso de _Bildung_ (en español, 'Educación') *en ambas obras de*/en el trabajo en ambos lados de [¿?] von Humboldt.

Y sí, creo que tengo un problema con 'chez'. ¿Están bien traducidos?

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos,
YCatalina.


----------



## Paquita

Lo que está "à l'oeuvre" es el proceso. Está "de part et d'autre" porque, según tu contexto no se limita a la lengua meta o a la lengua fuente como para los otros dos autores sino que por ser doble, en él coinciden las dos, la fuente y la meta. 

Me parece que diría algo como "obra/actúa en ambos sentidos/en ambas direcciones" (no soy nativa..., ojo)

Por otra parte, no entiendo por qué traduces "entreprise" por "maniobra". Creo que "empresa" tiene este sentido. O "intento". Han emprendido la tarea de aproximarse a una definición...

Solo mi opinión. Espera otras.

edit:
"chez" en este contexto = para, según la opinión de, en la obra de ...


----------



## airtama

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, tengo problemas con algo tan sencillo como la palabra "à", en el siguiente contexto (destaco en negritas):

_...face au déni de publicisation que lui opposent certains spectateurs, les 
amateurs du cinéma expérimental acceptent eux de donner sens aux 
métaphores abscondes et aux figures de rupture à ces films, suivant certains 
éléments interprétatifs prenant place au sein d'un héritage herméneutique. *Une communauté de répertoires est indéniablement à l'oeuvre*. De plus, les 
amateurs de ce cinéma évoluent dans des lieux propres, que représentent les 
coopératives de diffusion, les ateliers de production... _

A ver si hay suerte...


----------



## michael-translator

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, 
estoy traduciendo un texto sobre demografía, más específicamente sobre migraciones (campo, ciudades pequeñas, etc.). Mi duda es con el siguiente segmento: 
La concentration de services obéit à une logique modulée selon la situation de concurrence entre villes mais elle *"n'est pas seule à l'oeuvre"*.  

Mi intento: La concentración de servicios obedece *-aunque no solo a ello-* a una lógica definida según la situación de competencia entre ciudades. 

Merci.


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción, útil para muchos ejemplos de este hilo: *être/demeurer à l'oeuvre = estar/seguir vigente*.
Saludos


----------



## totor




----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Yo lo veo de otra forma. Creo que dice que esa lógica_ no es la única que está operando/obrando _allí. Me parece que estamos escasos de contexto, especialmente para detectar con precisión el referente de "elle".


----------



## jprr

Salut les porteños

Sur "estar/seguir vigente"... oui, ça peut être utile selon les contextes...mais 
... pas tout seul à mon avis. Cela dépend du verbe ou du substantif dont il est question. Sinon on perd l'idée de processus  / action en cours etc.
Ce que si j'ai bien compris Leon JM essaie d'expliquer.

Par exemple, et sans polémique  (!):
En Argentine, après le rejet du projet de loi sur l'avortement, la loi sur l'interruption légale de grossesse (I.L.E) reste en vigueur - mais l'opposition à son application est toujours à l'oeuvre... (cf los diarios)

La différence entre un état de fait, et une activité / un travail / un déroulement etc.


----------

